# need a spare key



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

evening all, just picked up the new car and it only has one key :evil: :evil: :evil: anyway apart from calling @ audi, how do i go about getting a new key...and then getting it programed to the car..could a good quality locksmith cut the key...questions questions lol...cheers


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

First i would question why only one key!! Did you get it from a dealer or private sale ? 
There are plenty of blank keys on fleabay but you will then have to take it to the stealer to get it coded which will cost !!.
In the long run your best bet is to go to the stealer and get it from them just in case there is a fault or you have a problem.
They have got you by the balls really. :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info, it was from a dealer and they only received one key with the car.... found this on fleabay http://xrl.us/bemt7n would this be ok.. i will go to my local locksmith in the morning to see if they can cut the key... so it is a defo i have to go to Audi for the programing


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

yep only audi can programme the key, I would contact the garage or previous owner and ask for the other 2 keys that came with the car.

Otherwise you need audi to reprogramme the key otherwis eyou run the risk of one day it not being there


----------



## Phil_LG (Mar 13, 2008)

There are three seperate parts to the key. There's obviously the actual cut to the blade, there's the programming of the remote lock/unlock etc functions and there's a transponder in the lower section of the key which enables the car to start.

You can have the key cut at any good locksmith and it will then manually unlock the doors and turn the ignition barrel but not start the car.

You can program the remote functions with these instructions:
http://www.programyourkeys.com/Program_ ... Skoda.html
There is also instructions on how to delete previous keys so the ones you never got won't work anymore.

To get the car to start with your new key you'll have to go to the dealer and get the transponder code added to your dashpod so it recognises it as a key belonging to your car. I imagine you could also get them to remove the missing keys so they'll no longer start your car.

Be careful when buying used keys off eBay. there's a part number and frequency inside your key if you seperate the two halves and these have to match the new key exactly. Also I've heard reports of keys not working even if this matches but I'm not sure if that's just because people have bought a dodgy key or messed up the programming proceedure or if there's another reason.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Phil is spot on 

i would advise going to the dealers it will be around £130-£150. the ebay route is a waste of time and hassle

Inside your spare key there is a serial number,(if you buy a random audi key from ebay it will be useless.) 
you have to buy one from ebay with the exact serial number sequence your key has. 
Then you will have to get a blank then get it cut, then it will have to be coded to the dashpod on your TT... only the dealer can do this.

so to recap 
Blank blade - £10 -£15 
Cutting it -£5 
Remote fob - £20 - £40 
Dealer programming £60 an hour labour

You see the scenario 
£130-Â£150 from the dealer all done and dusted, anything goes wrong etc etc dealers problem. 
Been done to death this question, same answer comes up everytime dealer is the easiest and cheapest way.

Hope that helps

Tom.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> There are three seperate parts to the key. There's obviously the actual cut to the blade, there's the programming of the remote lock/unlock etc functions and there's a transponder in the lower section of the key which enables the car to start.
> 
> You can have the key cut at any good locksmith and it will then manually unlock the doors and turn the ignition barrel but not start the car.
> 
> ...





> Phil is spot on
> 
> i would advise going to the dealers it will be around £130-£150. the ebay route is a waste of time and hassle
> 
> ...


now that is an excellent response to a question.... big thanks lads :lol:

now one last question, so ok i have come to terms with having to part with my hard earned money and give it to the stealers... can or will it be ok for them to sort a spare key out with me only having the one key, do they need some code or documents that i do not have  or will i be ok just having the key :!:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Not bought a spare key for the TT but I did for my BMW, I would guess the process will be similar. You will need the V5, passport or similar and a letter from God. Don't know about Audi but BMW didn't keep the keys on site, I had to order it for next day delivery.

HTH


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

told by a member on here called slatz that the coding process is straight forward for early model TTs..er d to me:

The coding of the key is part of the vagtacho software that was included.

Like you I only had the one key and I was paranoid about losing it. When I had my dashpod replaced three weeks ago Audi said my "spare" key was faulty and they couldn't programme it to the immobiliser. When I got the car home I did it myself with the Chinese dodgy copy without any problems. Mine is a 2001 TT by the way with the four digit key code later models have a seven digit key code which vagtacho can hack, it just takes longer.

Im happy to act as a guinea pig and have a go myslf via the ebay route.


----------



## s3mad (Aug 26, 2008)

pm ME for key coding etc PM me


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

My car only came with one key as well,seems quite a common thing with TT's!!You dont have to go to the dealer,Vag Tech had an old Fob laying around and they recoded it for me,not sure how they did it,was'nt really paying attention!!Just needs a new blade to be cut for it,can you get just these??


----------



## nazz00 (Jan 11, 2009)

if you pop you key in half you will see a serial number on there, and then have a look on ebay and find the correct part number, get the key cut and then just audi to programme it


----------



## ollie62 (May 31, 2009)

Afternoon,
Bought my Audi five weeks ago and love it. But it came with one key. Well I went to my local Audi dealer handed over £115 for a new fob and blade and was told it would be another £55 to code it Grrrrrrrr. Two weeks later I'm still waiting. To ease my impatience I started to look on ebay and it seems that there are new ones for sale and they state mhz freqency and a part no, for instance 4DO 837 231 K. And there are used ones some of which give other numbers as well. Looking at mine I can match the codes I've mentioned but not the others, how important are they? Just thought that I could get one at a fraction of the cost and ask Audi to code it as an act of good will for the wait, so that I have three keys just in case.

Thinking about this and the number of people who say their car came with one key, and the numbers of used ones for sale, is there some kind of blackmarket where lease car keys are sold off?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

All the codes and frequencies must match. I bought a second key from ebay, had a blade supplied and cut at VW/ Audi for around a £10 a few years back, but never got round to having it programmed (the expensive bit :roll: ). Im sure it would work out cheaper than buying the key from Audi to start with, its just more hassel!


----------



## kingink (Nov 29, 2010)

So nothing conclusive then, other than £170 from dealer? Has noone actualy tried buying the key and fob from ebay and then have it programmed by the dealer? £170 sounds like a major rip-off to me.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been through this myself when I bought my TT with just the one key.

It is possible to add key transponders to the car's immobiliser with Vag-Com, providing that you have the SKC (Secret Key Code).

As already mentioned, you have to buy a key with EXACTLY the same part number, buy a blank blade and get it cut, set up the remote control part and then code the transponder the the car.

I didn't have my SKC so took the car to Ben at Shark Performance, who retrieved it for me. Alternatively he'll code the key for you for £30.

http://www.sharkperformance.co.uk/products/index.asp


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Posted: 27 Mar 2009, 19:31    sweet jesus that brings back some memories, must have just got the QS [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

still got the old girl and got through a few to get to the wifes present car....think we will be sticking with this set up until my knees completely give up the ghost ..... then i will get a










[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

ollox to that, somthing like this will be my ride [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a key from fleabay, came already with new blade. Paid about £30.00 for key (the codes matched mine exactly), and paid about £5.00 for it to be cut. I just now have to drag my lazy butt to the Stealers to get it programmed. All in all, I recon I will save about £80.00?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Well , ive got the kit to get the skc code, arrived today with the key fob..

fob was $40 delivered. perfect match codes and everything, and brand spanking..

im waiting for he key blade and transponder section now and i'll have a go at programming..

all in all for the key transponder,remote unit,blade cutting ( keysinthepost.com ) and programming costs i will have saved £140

I will revisit this thread and my other key thread once all is complete...and review my "kit" as necessary


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought a lead and some software called Vag-Tacho, which was supposed to retrieve the SKC but unfortunately it didn't.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> I bought a lead and some software called Vag-Tacho, which was supposed to retrieve the SKC but unfortunately it didn't.


lol

i once bought that...infact its in my boot ..failed miserably


----------

